
In Birds’ Songs, Brains and Genes, Erich Jarvis Finds Clues to Speech - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/erich-jarvis-in-birds-songs-brains-and-genes-he-finds-clues-to-speech-20180130/
======
Theodores
I started filming birds in super slow motion 240fps whilst I fed them. I was
amazed at how much went on, it is as if their life happened at 10x speed with
lots of in air action that you would not see otherwise.

I don't know their language but they are not schreeching for the sake of it.
When you listen to their utterances in slow motion it is more like 'whale
song', it is hard to believe something is not being said.

The birds I study have at rest heart rates that are stupidly fast. I do wonder
if their smaller brains are being used ten times as fast and therefore do not
need to be ten times larger. RISC vs CISC.

Until recently you would have to pay a fortune for a posh camera to do slow
motion. Now with mobile phones a lot is possible and study is accessible to
more people.

